# Supplementary 2 Step



## malcolli (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a supplementary step adjuster shown in the photo attached.

I saw it on a photo of a hymer for sale some time ago


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know if this is any good to you :?:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/electric-steps-c-145_246.html


----------



## malcolli (Mar 28, 2009)

Found one. Going to give it a try


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought the original one looked just the job for me as well and was hoping you'd get an answer.

Let us know how you get on with this one.


----------

